# Uwes Hompage



## Koi-Uwe (19. März 2010)

Hallo,
auch ich habe in der Winterzeit ein wenig an einer Homepage gebastelt. Schaut doch mal rein. Sie ist immer noch im Aufbau, das Grundgerüst steht aber schon mal.

http://www.koi-uwe.de


----------



## kingman (19. März 2010)

*AW: HP ist online*

Sehr schöne Hp uwe
respekt !


----------



## Joachim (21. März 2010)

*AW: HP ist online*

Moin Uwe,

sieht sehr schön aus - endlich mal eine HP, die dem Betrachterauge dank Farbwahl und Aufgeräumtheit nicht ans Leder will. 

Für die Darstellung der Bilder hätte ich noch ein feines kleines Tool/Script für eine Lightscript Darstellung - falls Interesse besteht.


----------



## Koi-Uwe (21. März 2010)

*AW: Uwes Hompage*

Danke Joachim,
wir sollten mal reden


----------



## Joachim (21. März 2010)

*AW: Uwes Hompage*

Gern, bin aber gleich erstmal bei den Ellis "zu Tisch"


----------



## maritim (21. März 2010)

*AW: Uwes Hompage*

hallo uwe,

deine homepage gefällt mir sehr gut, weil sie ein klare übersichtliche struktur hat.

habe natürlich gleich deine web-cam besucht.
gibt es für die web-cam eine möglichkeit, damit die wasserspieglung bei dem grauen himmel nicht so stark ist? 
vielleicht einen alten polarisationsfilter den man nicht mehr brauch vors objektiv hängen.


----------



## robsig12 (21. März 2010)

*AW: Uwes Hompage*

Hallo Uwe,

gefällt mir gut. Schön übersichtlich gegliedert. Angenehme Farben.


----------



## Koi-Uwe (21. März 2010)

*AW: Uwes Hompage*

Danke Robert

@Peter: Ich bin auf der Suche nach einer besseren CAM.


----------



## maritim (21. März 2010)

*AW: Uwes Hompage*

@ uwe

bekommst du mit einer anderen cam die wasserspieglung weg
ich finde die bilder von der jetzigen cam gut! darum auch mein vorschlag mit dem polarisationsfilter


----------



## Koi-Uwe (16. März 2011)

*AW: Uwes Hompage*

Nabend,
da ja viele gemeckert haben das keine Teichbaubilder zu sehen sind, hab ich mal ein Filmchen auf der Seite verankert

* defekter Link entfernt *

Des weiteren ist auf der Startseite nun ein Livebild der Teichcam zu sehen (im Moment nicht, ist ja schon Dunkel) und ein mehr oder weniger aktuelles Teichvideo


----------



## holly1357 (16. März 2011)

*AW: Uwes Hompage*

hi,


echt gut gemacht.....

daumen hoch.....

gruß holly


----------



## robsig12 (16. März 2011)

*AW: Uwes Hompage*

Ja,schön zusammen gefasst. Hast Du eigentlich den Aufsatz mit Seilen wegen der __ Reiher gemacht,oder der Hunde? Springen werden deine Koi wohl kaum.


----------



## Koi-Uwe (17. März 2011)

*AW: Uwes Hompage*

Der ist gegen __ Reiher, Hunde und Katzen. Und es funktioniert


----------



## CrimsonTide (17. März 2011)

*AW: Uwes Hompage*

Uwe, ich will deinen Mizuho Ogon haben ... falls du mal Italien auf Urlaub fährst, kannst du ihn mitnehmen und bei mir abgeben ... liegt quasi am Weg 

ok, muss nicht deiner sein ... kann auch ein anderer kleiner schöner Mizu auch gern in orange sein  

Die Seite ist einfach und schön .. wer braucht schon 1000 Unterseiten und Verzweigungen ...


----------



## Koi-Uwe (17. März 2011)

*AW: Uwes Hompage*

HiHi Aaron,
in Italien mache ich nie Urlaub:smoki

Der Mizuho ist *leider* Orange geworden, eigentlich sollte er Gelb bleiben 

So ist er jetzt


----------



## Koipaar (17. März 2011)

*AW: Uwes Hompage*

Hallo Uwe,

mein Kompliment für deine Homepage. Harmonische Farbwahl, gut lesbare Schrift. Besonders gut finde ich es auch, dass die Seiten nicht so überfüllt sind, sher userfreundlich

Grüße vom Rhein, Christoph


----------



## Joachim (17. März 2011)

*AW: Uwes Hompage*

Hi Uwe,

von mir gibts volle Punktzahl, schon weil se Werbefrei ist, also keine Popups usw. ... ich hasse sowas. 

Klar gegliedert, immer gut lesbar und ordentliche Fotos - haste alles richtig gemacht, aber hätte ich auch nicht anders erwartet von dir.


----------



## Koi-Uwe (17. März 2011)

*AW: Uwes Hompage*

Und das aus deinem Munde 

Ich danke dir


----------



## Joachim (18. März 2011)

*AW: Uwes Hompage*

Moin,

na es ist einfach so, das es einem mitlerweile schon erfreut, wenn man bei Seitenbesuch nicht gleich von Werbung oder den üblichen Homepagespielereien erschlagen wird und zur Abwechslung mal der Inhalt im Vordergrund steht.

Ne Kleinigkeit hab ich dann doch:
 

... da ist womöglich durch den Counter etwas im Design verutscht. (Win7, Firefox 4.0)


----------



## Koi-Uwe (18. März 2011)

*AW: Uwes Hompage*

Ist weg,
der Counter war eh über


----------



## holly1357 (18. März 2011)

*AW: Uwes Hompage*

hi,

was mir aufgefallen ist,,,,, wo sind die aktuellen einträge aus dem gästebuch...

der neueste eintrag ist vom 18.02.... mir ist es nur aufgefallen, weil ich was gepostet habe...

aber es nicht lesen kann....

gruß holly


----------



## Koi-Uwe (19. März 2011)

*AW: Uwes Hompage*

Morgen 
der letzte Eintrag war vom 18.02, danach nichts mehr


----------



## holly1357 (19. März 2011)

*AW: Uwes Hompage*

hi,

komisch, ich hatte eigentlich reingeschrieben.....

ich hatte eigentlich nur geschrieben, das ich ab freitag in ummeln/algermissen bin....ca. 10 tage.....

vielleicht könnte man sich mal zusammen rufen....

gruß holly


----------



## Siggi (20. März 2011)

*AW: Uwes Hompage*

Hallo Koi Uwe,
kannst Du mir vielleicht weiterhelfen?
Mein Koi frißt alle Pflanzen.
Er macht mich noch arm.
Ich kaufe immer wieder neue, aber er läst keine zu.
Fehlt da was in der Nahrung?

Gruß
Siggi


----------



## Koi-Uwe (20. März 2011)

*AW: Uwes Hompage*

Hi Siggi,
Das ist ein ganz normales verhalten. Meine machen das auch.


----------



## CrimsonTide (20. März 2011)

*AW: Uwes Hompage*

Uwe, deine Koi können bei dir im Teich ja nix mehr fressen ... außer sie knabbern an deinen Fingern oder den Plastikseerosen *gg*


----------



## Koi-Uwe (20. März 2011)

*AW: Uwes Hompage*

Ey 

Die Seerosen sind echt  Aber selbst die hauen sie weg


----------

